#ubuntu-il 2011-08-22
<trew100> שלום לכולם
<trew100> מישהו כאן משתמש פידג'ן?
<trew100> נו עובד?
<trew100> לא
<trew1000> למישהו יש מושג איך אני גורם לפידג'ן להודיע לי שיש שיחה בערוץ IRC?
<HaimN> trew100: מה עם היונה שלך?
<HaimN> (pidgin)
<HaimN> אצלי היא עפה מעולה
<serfus> במחשבים עפה זה אף פעם לא טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-24
<Guest51383> היי
<Guest51383> אני מחפש מישהו שיכול לתת לי גוגל+
<Guest51383> כן כן לא לא
<Guest51383> כן כן כן כן
<avihay> :->
<asw3> רוצה גוגל+-גוגל+
<asw3> ?
<avihay> I have gotten invites, I just don't think I'm responsible enough to have a real social network account
<asw3> עזובתך מביזבוז זמן
<asw3> לא יודע אני אישית לא אוהב את זה
<asw3> יכול להיות שאם לא הייתי מכיר את ה- irc
<asw3> היתי אולי חושב אחרת
<avihay> it's a useful tool. people did some things with it that were impossible till large scale social network/s started to bloom.
<asw3> כמו ?
<avihay> it has some colaborative capabilities
<asw3> נגיד בעולם הערבי נכון זה עשה שינוי
<asw3> אבל בארץ לא ממש..
<avihay> but I have a real life example. a guy who was in middle-school with me managed, using face-book, to arrange a class reunion, without an address-book. there was over 75% attendance
<asw3> אה נחמד
<asw3> שמע אני לא אומר שאין לזה יתרונות
<asw3> פשוט אני לא מצליח למצוא את היתרונות לגביי
<asw3> למשל היה לפני כמה ימים שובר של פיצה חינם
<asw3> זה נגיד משהו שבאמת משך אותי
<Guest51383> מישהו?
<avihay> damn, you made me hungry
<Guest51383> יש לי מתכון לתת לך
<Guest51383> אפילו 2
<asw3> נתקלת בלינק של הפיצה חינם?
<asw3> http://www.facebook.com/ynetnews?sk=app_220861771294467
<Hoborg> Facebook @ www.facebook.com
<avihay> I don't use facebook on anything close to regular basis, and I vigorously block anything I can in ynet, why the nerve forcing refreshes. well I say
<asw3> אני בדרך כלל לא נכנס לחדשות
<asw3> אני נכנס ללינקים ספציפים ששולחים לי
<asw3> או אם יש משהו מיוחד
<avihay> I used to be like that, then I extended my social network, and got annoyed at being the only one not knowing whats going on
<asw3> שטויות.
<asw3> לא הוסיף משהו לערך שלך לחיים - אפשר לוותר
<avihay> well, the computer news is interesting
<asw3> שמע לרוב החדשות לא מועילות
<asw3> יש תחומים בחדשות שיותר מענינים אותי ולזה יש את האתרים כמו globes,themarker
<asw3> שמביאים לי בדיוק את מה שאני מחפש
<avihay> went to sleep
<asw3> לילה טוב
<TopGun1980> Hi guys , im new to Ubuntu (first day) ... how do i find the programs i install in order to place them on the desktop ?? ...  when i try to simply drag them from the ''ubuntu shortcut screen'' it gives me an error messege = ''error while copying - error getting information about ''/''
<serfus> TopGun1980, you can write hebrew as well...
<TopGun1980> אה סבבה  , יותר קל :)
<serfus> טוב :)
<serfus> אז התקנת אובונטו 11.04?
<TopGun1980> יאפ , יום ראשון של שימוש ...
<serfus> welcome
<serfus> :)
<TopGun1980> קצת מבעס שלא הכל עובד  אבל לפחות הגלישה טסה  על מחשב  חלש ..
<serfus> מה לא עובד?
<TopGun1980> השאלה היא איך אני גורר דברים לדסקטופ  , זה  נותן לי כל הזמן הודעת שגיאה
<serfus> תאמין לי שאחרי כמה ימים אתה תתרגל ויהיה לך הרבה יותר נוח
<serfus> את מה אתה גורר?
<TopGun1980> אני פותח את החלון (זה  עם הסמל של אבונטו מצד שמאל למעלה ) שבו מופיעות לי האפליקציות שהתקנתי ... מנסה  לגרור אותן לשולחן עבודה ...
<TopGun1980> וומקבל הודעת שגיאה  של ''error while copying - error getting information about ''/''
<TopGun1980> זה אמור להיות ככה ? , או שיש באובונטו דרך אחרת שדרכה  צריכים להעביר דברים לשולחן עבודה ?
<serfus> אממ... ככה לא יוצרים לינק לשולח עבודה
<serfus> אתה צריך לעשות כזה דבר
<TopGun1980> ניסיתי ליצור לונצ'רא\
<serfus> האובונטו שלך בעברית או אנגלית?
<TopGun1980> באנגלית
<serfus> כן, צריך ליצור launcher
<TopGun1980> אבל איך אני מוצא את הקובץ ???
<serfus> לרוב זה יהיה תחת /usr/bin
<serfus> מה התקנת?
<TopGun1980> איפה  אובונטו שומרת אפליקציות שאני מוריד  מהסופטוור סנטר
<serfus> באובונטו זה מפוזר, שלא כמו בווינדוס
<serfus> דברים שונים נמצאים במקומות שונים
<serfus> זה דיי הגיוני למען האמת
<TopGun1980> המון דברים , תוכנות עריכת ווידאו  , משחקים , דריברים לפלאש לאינטרנט ...
<serfus> הכל דרך מרכז התוכנות?
<serfus> software center?
<TopGun1980> כן ...  לא  ידעתי איך להוריד  בצורה  אחרת כי לא ידעתי אם תהיה תאימות ללינוקס ...
<serfus> לא לא, זה בסדר גמור
<serfus> ככה אמורים להוריד
<serfus> זה לא נכון להוריד בדרך אחרת
<TopGun1980> נראה לי שמצאתי את התיקייה הזו  של BIN ...  אז אם אני מוסיף משם קובץ המחשב  יידע  להתאים לו אוטומטית
<TopGun1980> את התמונה
<TopGun1980> את האייקון של התוכנה ... או שאני צריך למצוא גם את זה  בנפרד ?
<serfus> כן, לרוב
<serfus> בדרך כלל הוא יודע למצוא את התמונה בעצמו
<serfus> הרעיון של יוניטי הוא לשים קיצורים בפאנל הצדדי
<serfus> אתה לא משתמש בו?
<TopGun1980> אממ...  רק מהסרגל אייקונים בצד  בלי לסדר  שולחן עבודה ?
<TopGun1980> זה  קונספט שצריך להתרגל אליו אחרי שנים בווינדוס ...
<serfus> אין ספק שדרוש הרגל
<serfus> בכלל לשימוש באובונטו
<serfus> לא הכל עובד אותו דבר
<serfus> אבל אחרי שתתרגל, אני מבטיח לך שתהיה מרוצה
<TopGun1980> טוב אני אנסה את זה  ככה :)  , תודה  על  העזרה , טוב  לדעת שיש אותה  פה  כשצריך
<serfus> ווינדוס מרגילה אנשים לעבוד בדרך לא נכונה
<serfus> בכיף
<serfus> אתה מוזמן להשאר כאן
<serfus> כמו כן, אתה יכול לפנות לפורום
<TopGun1980> שמעתי שמייקרוסופט עובדת על לינוקס בשביל ליצור  את ווינדווס .. :)
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/
<Hoborg> פורומים | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<TopGun1980> אוקיי רשמתי לעצמי ..  ויש שם קהילה  גדולה ? , זה  מקום פעיל  לשאלות ?
<serfus> לא עצומה.... אבל גודלת
<serfus> בהחלט אתה יכול לשאול שם שאלות
<serfus> לא תמיד יש פה אנשים שעונים
<serfus> אבל בפורום תמיד יענו לך במוקדם או מאוחר
<TopGun1980> אחלה , טוב  אני אעבור למחשב השני לנסות את היצירת לונצ'רים  , , לאט לאט אני אלמד :)
<serfus> אתה גם מוזמן להצטרף לקבוצת הלאנצ'פד
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il
<TopGun1980> מה זה  לאנצ'פד ?
<serfus> שם נמצא המיילינג ליסט שלנו
<serfus> רשימת דיוור
<serfus> מדברים על כל מני עניינים שקשורים לקהילה הישראלית וכו'
<TopGun1980> צריך להיות מתכנת בשביל זה  לא ?
<serfus> מה פתאום
<serfus> אני לא יודע לתכנת כלום
<serfus> ואני אחד מהאנשים היותר פעילים בקהילה
<TopGun1980> :)
<serfus> זה הכל שאלה של רצון וכמה זמן אתה מוכן לפנות לקהילה
<serfus> ככה קוד פתוח פועל
<serfus> בקהילה
<TopGun1980> מגניב ,
<serfus> אנחנו עושים אירועים שונים
<TopGun1980> אני אצטרף נראה איך זה ...
<TopGun1980> וואלה
<TopGun1980> האמת ניסיתי את אבונטו פה במקום עבודה שלי במקום לרכוש עוד רישיונות למחשבים ..  אם זה  ירוץ טוב  , והאנשים יהיו מרוצים אולי יהיו עוד כמה חברים לקהילה :)
<TopGun1980> טוב אחי , אני אזוז , המון תודה  על העזרה :)
<serfus> זה יהיה נהדר
<serfus> להתראות
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-25
<anatiliadi> שלום
<anatiliadi> אפשר להתייעץ בקשר למשהו?
<anatiliadi> אין אף אחד?
<avihay> Well, I don't really see some central figures so I'll just spam this a few times:
<avihay> Hi, I'm just back from an Anime and Manga convention, and I was thinking it would have been nice to have a reading corner for the Ubunchuu manga. It's an opportunity to infect some young by using and emotional attack like that. I know that that's stooping to Microsoft's level, but I see no harm in it. now that I'm thinking about it, did the Loco receive anything other then chapter three?
<serfus> avihay, לא קיבלנו עוד אובונצ'ו
<serfus> זה היה חד פעמי
<serfus> עד כמה שאני יודע נמכר רק אחד
<serfus> אנשים רק ריפרפו מעט והמשיכו הלאה
<serfus> ובאותו הנושא, פעלנו כבר בשני כנסים בנושא קומיקס ופנטזיה
<serfus> והתוצאה היתה די טובה עד כמה שהבנתי
<serfus> attack? why is that an attack?
<avihay> really? what cons? Icon?
<avihay> I see advertisement as a form of attack, I also see people walking around in beta awareness state most of the time, that means they are more susceptible accepting the messages from the add without questioning it, that means you need to constantly be in alpha state to prevent negative effects by advertisements, or in other words in an ad full environment, you shouldn't mentally relax. sometimes I do want to relax, but I cant because I'm constantly
<avihay> bombarded by ads.
<serfus> אכן, אייקון
<serfus> לא עולה לי כרגע השם של השני
<serfus> פרסום זה מעולה וזה הדבר שכלוקו אנחנו הכי יכולים לעזור בו
<serfus> זאת למעשה המטרה העיקרית שלנו
<serfus> לפתח מודעות לאובונטו
<serfus> ולתכנה חופשית בכלל
<avihay> I tried my hand at making an ubunchu anime... I wish I was motivated enough to carry it on, at-least to finish the first scene :-<
<serfus> drawing it yourself or translating?
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-26
<Guest47300> מישהו יכול לעזור לי? אני מחפש מורה פרטי לריקוד או שלפחות כזה שייתן לי מקום לרקוד חופשי
<Guest47300> לא יודע איך להסביר
<Guest47300> הבנתם?
<asw3> כן אתה יוצא לרחוב,מתחיל לרקוד חופשי
<Guest47300> אני מעוניין קצת בהסתכלות עלי מצד מורה, מבין?
<Guest47300> asw3,
<Guest47300> תמיכה נפשית באמצע הלילה
<Guest47300> חיפשתי כזאת הרבה זמן
<Guest47300> ולאחרונה אני מוצא
<Guest47300> מישהו רוצה להיות מכר שלי בגוגל+? אין לי אף אחד? כדאי לכם בגדול. זאת הרפתקאה
<asw3> בשביל מורה צריך לשלם כסף
<asw3> ריקודי עם זה אופציה זולה
<Guest47300> מורה פרטי בכסף
<Guest47300> לא קלטת?
<Guest47300> asw3,
<asw3> עה?
<HaimN> serfus, יש נושא כפול בפורום:
<HaimN> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/714
<Hoborg> DVR מבוסס מערכת הפעלה לינוקס | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<HaimN> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/713
<Hoborg> DVR מבוסס מערכת הפעלה לינוקס | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<HaimN> תמחק את הראשון (בלי התגובות)
<HaimN> תודה
<serfus> HaimN, תודה, בטלתי את השני
<serfus> כלומר, זה ללא התגובות
<HaimN> מעולה
<lkdlkcc> ?
<lkdlkcc> ?
<lkdlkcc> יש לי בעיה בדחווף
<lkdlkcc> אני חייב תכנאי לינוקס
<lkdlkcc> או מישהו שמבין טוב
<lkdlkcc> מישהו פה..
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: ?
<Ddorda> מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> !ask
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<serfus> Ddorda, מה נשמע?
<lkdlkcc> אני צריך עזרה בשרתים
<lkdlkcc> דחווף
<Ddorda> serfus: אחלה... הרבה זמ8ן לא הייתי כאן
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: אני לא עוזר בפרטי
<lkdlkcc> אתה מבין בשרתים
<lkdlkcc> אז שמע
<lkdlkcc> פקודות לינוקס
<lkdlkcc> לינוקס
<lkdlkcc> דור אתה מעוניין להצטרף לחברה שלי כתכנאי
<lkdlkcc> תחזוקה
<lkdlkcc> וכו'
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: מעוניין מאוד אבל לא יהיה לי זמן השנה
<Ddorda> אלא אם כן זה טלפוני ולפי זמנים שאני קובע
<lkdlkcc> אוקי, דור אתה שומע יש לי תקיפות בשרת
<lkdlkcc> מה עושים במצב כזה
<lkdlkcc> מפילים שרתים
<lkdlkcc> אני צריך תכנאי שרתיםכ
<lkdlkcc> אני מעוניין לשלם לך 200 שקלים לחודש.
<lkdlkcc> במקרה שיהיה הרבה עבודה תקבל 300
<Ddorda> 200₪ לחודש?
<lkdlkcc> כן.
<Ddorda> במחיר הזה אתה רוצה גם תוצאות?
<lkdlkcc> אממ עם אפשר
<lkdlkcc> אבל עבודות קטנות דור
<lkdlkcc> כפרעלייך
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: אז תודה אבל לא תודה
<Ddorda> א' אין דבר כזה עבודות קטנות
<Ddorda> ב' עבור 200₪ אני מוכן לעבוד איזה שעתיים שלוש
<lkdlkcc> מה אתה רצינייייייייי?
<lkdlkcc> כמה אתה רוצה לחודש..
<Ddorda> מבחינתי כמה שיצא במחיר 70₪ לשעה.
<Ddorda> טוב, זז לקבלת שבת
<lkdlkcc> חכה
<Ddorda> אם זה נראה לך דבר אתי בפרטי
<lkdlkcc> אפשר להתפשר
<Ddorda> נדבר
<lkdlkcc> דבר איתי בפרטי
<connex> סתם מתוך סקרנות
<connex> איזה התקפות עושים לך? D
<connex> DOS?
<lkdlkcc> לא יודע..
<lkdlkcc> השרת כל פעם נופל
<lkdlkcc> אבל יש לי הגנות על די די אוס
<lkdlkcc> היום נפלו כמה פעמםי.. אין לי מושג מזה..
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: השרת נפל ואין לך מושג למה?
<Ddorda> חשבת לבדוק לוגים?
<lkdlkcc> כן דור
<lkdlkcc> איך
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: ls /var/log/
<lkdlkcc> אין עליך
<lkdlkcc> יש לך סקייפ דור
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: כן אבל אני לא יתחבר אליו הרבה בשנה הקרובה אז אין לך למה להחזיק בו
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> אני לגמרי במקרה פה, יום ראשון אני נוסע ואני לא אהיה פה הרבה מאוד זמן
<lkdlkcc> אוכל עכשיו לדבר איתך דרכו
<lkdlkcc> ממש לדקה
<Ddorda> המ... לא
<lkdlkcc> אוקי איפה אוכל לעלות תלוגוים
<lkdlkcc> יש הרבה משפטים באנגלית
<Ddorda> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<lkdlkcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675357/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> זה רשימנה של תיקיות
<Ddorda> ...[
<lkdlkcc> אוקי תוכל להנחות אותי
<lkdlkcc> מה עושים מיפה
<lkdlkcc> יש משהו שיעזור
<lkdlkcc> איך לגלות מי מה הנפילות
<Ddorda> lkdlkcc: אולי dmesg
<lkdlkcc> איזו פקודה לכתוב
<Ddorda> כן, אחרי נפילה מיד כשאתה מדליק את המחשב להסתכל על 10 השורות האחרונות של הקבצים
<lkdlkcc> dmesg?
<Ddorda> כן, למשל
<Ddorda> זה יכול לעזור
<lkdlkcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675359/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<lkdlkcc> מזה אומר
<Ddorda> הרבה דברים, אבל אני לא רואה כאן שום דבר מוזר
<Ddorda> אם היה משהו מוזר בטח היה כתוב משהו כמו error או warning
<lkdlkcc> נוכל לנסות משהו שונה?
<Ddorda> אבל אין
<lkdlkcc> אוקי
<lkdlkcc> יש משהו לעשות?
<lkdlkcc> Dor
<Ddorda> עכשיו הבעיה כנראה רחוק בלוגים
<Ddorda> פעם הבאה שהשרת קורס תסתכל בלוגים מיד
<Ddorda> יכולות להיות מיליון סיבות לקריסה
<lkdlkcc> אני לא מבין אנגלית
<lkdlkcc> בגגל זה צריך אותך לתחזוקה..
<lkdlkcc> אני רוצה לשכור אותך ברגע שיש לי בעיה להתקשר אליך ותטפל לי בזה..
<lkdlkcc> אני יתן לך admin
<lkdlkcc> לא הבנת
<lkdlkcc> זה לא מחשב
<serfus> Ddorda, אני לא בטוח שהבנתי את הדוא"ל ששלחת לי לפני מספר שעות
<Ddorda> serfus: מישהו שלח לי מייל דרך הבלוג אם אני רוצה עזרה עם אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> אני אישית הייתי מתעלם, אבל אני כבר לא איש הקשר אז העברתי את זה אליך
<nady> ?
<avihay> serfus: well, a picture is worth a 1000 words... http://www.siz.co.il/my/waeimwnjtzo0.jpeg
<Hoborg> tmp7. @ www.siz.co.il
<asw3> למישהו יש מדריך ל- ipv6  tunneling
<asw3> ?
<asw3> נראה לי שה- miredo הזה דופק לי את החיבור
<avihay> I know where to get voice actors from... could make it multilingual, and opensource it so anyone could dub
<i-pink> היי
<avihay> hi
<i-pink> מישהו שמע מה הולך בארהב?
<asw3> הוריקאן
<avihay> minor earth tremors?
<i-pink> כן
<asw3> cat 2
<asw3> לא משהו רציני
<i-pink> הוריקן!
<i-pink> מפנים את ניו יורק
<asw3> ניסית פעם ipv6 דרך טאנל
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> לא
<asw3> אני רוצה שיהיה לי ipv6 זמין רק בטרמינל
<asw3> שאר הדברים לא כל כך מעניין
<asw3> יש אפשרות לגרום ל- miredo לעבוד רק על ה- terminal
<asw3> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-27
<asw3> (ipv6 over ipv4)
<asw3> יש פשוט שאללים מעצבנים שתומכים רק ב- ipv6
<connex> חבל שlkdlkcc התנתק
<connex> מישהו באמת תוקף לו את השרת
<moo3> אחרי שניסיתי ארבע פעמים להתקין גרסאות שונות של אובונטו על הלפטופ דל שלי וכל פעם המערכת הפסיקה לעבוד אחרי שינויים באפירנס
<moo3> החזרתי את הווינדוס7 וכעסתי על האובונטו
<avihay> moo3: you can always dich gnome and try kubuntu
<moo3> I have a feeling that it's the I5 prossesor and the rest of the Laptop hardware that isn't working with ubuntu
<moo3> i can try dellbuntu, this OS supposed to work on new laptops
<saxxx33> צריך ייעוץ
<saxxx33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675963/ מזה אומר?
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<serfus> saxxx33, מה הבעיה בדיוק?
<saxxx33> שמע אחי
<saxxx33> בוא לפרטי
<saxxx33> אפשר?
<avihay> serfus: recived my last couple of messages?
<serfus> avihay, don't think i have
<serfus> what was it again?
<avihay> serfus: well, a picture is worth a 1000 words... http://www.siz.co.il/my/waeimwnjtzo0.jpeg
<Hoborg> tmp7. @ www.siz.co.il
<avihay> I know where to get voice actors from... could make it multilingual, and opensource it so anyone could dub
<serfus> מגניב!
<serfus> כלומר, אתה רוצה לעשות מזה סרטון?
<saxxx33> לא
<serfus> saxxx33, מה?
<saxxx33> מה שכתבתי תלינק
<saxxx33> זה פקודה של לוגים בשרת
<serfus> השאלה היתה מכוונת לאביחי
<saxxx33> אוקי
<saxxx33> סליחה
<moo3> This is a nice picture
<avihay> serfus: yes
<avihay> alteast the first scene when she says something in the line of "I think we should choose ubunchu! it's a popular OS with support...'
<serfus> that's really awesome
<serfus> רק לדעתי לא תצליח לארגן מספיק אנשים לעשות את זה בעברית
<moo3> במה צריכים עזרה?
<moo3> עדיין צריך עזרה בדוכן במפגש ד"א ?
<serfus> moo3, אוגוסט פינגווין?
<serfus> הוא היה לפני שבועיים
<moo3> אה
<moo3> לא הייתי בארץ
<moo3> מתי האירוע הבא?
<serfus> moo3, אין כרגע ממש בתכנון
<serfus> moo3, אתה מוזמן "להרים את הכפפה" ולארגן משהו
<serfus> ;-)
<moo3> אפשר ללכת להיפים ברוטשילד
<moo3> הם תמיד מתחברים אל פילוסופית ה GPL
<moo3> הם הולכים להיות שם עוד הרבה זמן או שזה הסוף?
<serfus> אני מניח שעוד מעט הם יתחילו להתפרק
<serfus> כבר עכשיו יורדת ההתלהבות
<serfus> moo3, דיברנו על זה ארוכות
<serfus> אתה לא רשום לרשימת הדיוור?
<moo3> לא איני
<serfus> גוועלד!
<moo3> זה ליצור משתמש ולסמן את הוי שמה?
<serfus> מדוע?
<serfus> כן, בדיוק דקה וחצי
<moo3> כן
<serfus> נרשמת?
<moo3> כן
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<trew100> מישהו שמע על החברה האלה?
<trew100> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Repositories
<Hoborg> KXStudio:Repositories - KXStudio @ kxstudio.sourceforge.net
<trew100> serfus: יש לך מושג על מה מדובר?
<trew100> ^^
<serfus> trew100, לא נראה לי
<serfus> אני אמור לדעת משהו?
<trew100> לא יודע
<trew100> יותר על המאגרים
<trew100> לא משעת על זה משהו?
<trew100> שמעת*
<trew100> עוד שאלה
<trew100> כמה מומלץ להתקין סטודיואים שמבוססים על אובונטו?
<trew100> הם בעצם אובונטו עם הרבה כלי מולטימדיה עולל הפלאגינים והקינפוג
<trew100> כולל*
<serfus> יש את אובונטו סטודיו שהוא רשמי, פעיל ויש לו קהילה
<serfus> אני יודע שיש עוד כמה מבוססי אובונטו
<serfus> שבוע טוב אנשים!
<moo3> שבוע טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-28
<serfus> what's up moo3 ?
<moo3> serfus, living.. breathing..
<moo3> and you?
<serfus> same i guess
<serfus> did you sign up on the launchpad team already?
<moo3> what's launchpad? i signed to ubuntu-il.org
<serfus> the mailing list is on launchpad, not on our site
<serfus> רק עכשיו נרשמת לאתר?
<serfus> צק. צק. צק
<moo3> אוקי אני אעשה את זה בקרוב
<serfus> moo3, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount
<Hoborg> YourAccount/NewAccount - Launchpad Help @ help.launchpad.net
<moo3> כן נכנסתי
<serfus> אז אתה מצטרף לקבוצה שלנו
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Israel in Launchpad @ launchpad.net
<serfus> ומסמן שאתה רוצה גם להרשם לרשימת הדיוור
<serfus> ואז אתה קורא על הנושא של שעת אובונטו
<serfus> בארכיון
<serfus> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-il/
<serfus> זה היה הנסיון האחרון לארגן מפגש
<serfus> (רוטשילד עלה)
<serfus> תעשה את שיעורי הבית האלו
<serfus> ואז תתן את דעתך
<serfus> :)
<moo3> מגניב
<serfus> אני שמח
<moo3> קשה לחברים להתארגן אני רואה
<moo3> לא שאני מבקר או משהו.. פשוט נחכה לפעם הבאה וננסה להזיז קצת יותר
<serfus> moo3, תבקר, זה טוב
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<serfus> אתה צודק
<serfus> מבחינת כמות אנשים, יש לנו לא מעט
<serfus> יחסית לקבוצות לוקו אחרות בעולם
<serfus> אם לדוגמה תסתכל בקבוצת הלאנצ'פד
<serfus> הבעיה היא
<serfus> שבפועל לא קורה הרבה
<serfus> לכל אחד יש תמיד משהו יותר טוב לעשות
<serfus> או להשקיע את הזמן הפנוי שלו בדברים אחרים
<serfus> וחבל
<serfus> כי יכולנו לעשות פה באמת דברים יפים
<moo3> שמע מפגשים זה חצי כוח בשבילי, הרי כל האנשים כבר מכירים ואוהבים את אובונטו, הרעיון הוא להפיץ לשאר
<moo3> serfus
<serfus> יש בזה משהו נכון
<serfus> אבל מפגשים זה הבסיס לחיבור הקהילה
<serfus> ככה נוכל לעבוד טוב יותר, יעיל יותר
<serfus> ואנשים גם ירגישו יותר שייכות ולכן מחוייבות
<serfus> קהילה שהמכנה המשותף שלה הוא אחד
<serfus> היא קהילה חלשה
<serfus> קהילת אובונטו האירית לדוגמה
<serfus> יצאה למשחק ראגבי
<serfus> ביחד, כקהילה
<serfus> זה דברים שיוצרים קשרים
<serfus> וזה חשוב
<moo3> כן, מעניין ואתה צודק
<serfus> זאת רק דעתי כמובן
<serfus> עכשיו, אחרי שיהיה לנו את זה
<serfus> יהיה לנו הרבה יותר קל לפעול למען אובונטו ותכנה חופשית
<serfus> שזאת המטרה הסופית שלנו
<serfus> לפעול לפרסום, קידום שימוש באובונטו ו־FOSS
<moo3> מה זה FOSS?
<moo3> free oparetion system ?
<moo3> operation
<serfus> Free/open source software
<serfus> לפעמים זה יהיה גם FLOSS
<serfus> free/libre/open source software
<serfus> זה בסך הכל שם כולל לכל הרעיון הזה
<serfus> מעין פשרה בין כמה שמות מטעם כמה ארגונים
<sijp> כרגע יש מגמה להשתמש בfloss יותר מאשר foss
<sijp> בגלל שיש טעות נפוצה של free=חינם
<sijp> סתם כהערה
<serfus> sijp, זה לא מספיק משנה לי
<serfus> ;-)
<serfus> העיקרון פה זהה מבחינתי
<sijp> יש הבדל מהותי בין חינם ולחופשי
<sijp> חופשי יכול לעלות כסף
<sijp> חינם יכול להיות סגור
<serfus> כמובן
<moo3> =)
<moo3> הבנתי
<serfus> moo3, נהוג להבחין בעזרת free as in free speech and not as in free beer
<moo3> הבנתי
<sijp> בדיוק עכשיו נתקלנו פה במשרד בזה בדיוק
<sijp> אנחנו עובדים עם שירות מסויים שמאפשר גישה לנתונים בחינם
<sijp> אבל לא לשימוש מסחרי
<sijp> כלומר חינם אבל לא חופשי
<Elihai> ?
<i-pink> היי
<Elihai> תגידי נשמה
<Elihai> יש לאובונטו תוכנה בווינדוס
<i-pink> נשמה
<Elihai> שמאפשרת להתחבר למערכת הפעלה
<Elihai> כתוכנה
<Elihai> ?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> WINCSP
<connex> איך מתרגים חומר גלם מזון לאנגלית?
<i-pink> FOOD
<connex> זה הכי טוב שלך?
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> אפשר תתוכנה
<Elihai> ?
<cvcxxc4343> ?
<cvcxxc4343> ?
<i-pink> ?
<LightningIsMyNam> ??
<i-pink> ???
<i-pink> ????
<cvcxxc4343> מישוה מבין בשרתים
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-20
<rrr> שלום
<rrr> אפשר לקבל עזרה?
<Avihay> not when you quit after 3 min
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-21
<lousygarua> אני פה?
<asw3> לא
<lousygarua> נראה לי דווקא שכן
<lousygarua> אני פשוט אף פעם לא יודע אם אחרי שאני חוזר מסספנד זה מתחבר לי כמו בן אדם גם לאיכסצ'ט
<asw3> בשביל מה להעביר בכלל למצב הזה
<asw3> תשאיר כמו שזה
<asw3> וזהו
<rotemx7> שלום
<rotemx7> מישהו פה יכול לעזור לי התקנתי חבילת עברית אבל עדיין אני לא מצליח לשנות את שפת המערכת
<Interruptus> רותם אדמוני?
<Interruptus> מי שפעם היה rotemx8?
<rotemx7> לא
<rotemx7> אינטר פופטס
<rotemx7> אתה מבין באובנטו
<Interruptus> רותם איקס זה ניק מאוד ישן
<Interruptus> מאוד מאוד
<rotemx7> זה הניק שלי
<rotemx7> נו אתה מבין באובנטו
<Interruptus> כמה שאפשר
<rotemx7> אני לא מצליח להתקין עברית
<Interruptus> נו התקנת חבילת לוקליזציה?
<rotemx7> ברור
<rotemx7> הורדתי כל מה שצריך ואני לא מקבל את העברית ברשימה
<rotemx7> אני עכשו מנסה קומבינה
<rotemx7> הכל מותקן ואין עברית זה מדהים
<Interruptus> אא יעני לשנות את השפה של התפריטים וההודעות
<Interruptus> זה מיותר לגמרי
<Interruptus> תדע לך
<rotemx7> אני יודע
<Interruptus> מוסיף לך תווים מוזרים באמצע נתיבים
<rotemx7> אני טוב באנגלית אבל אני רגיל לעברית
<rotemx7> פעם הייתי עובד עם אובנטו 10 עם עברית חלקה
<Interruptus> הודעות שגיאה לא אינפורמטיביות
<rotemx7> שום שגיאה
<Interruptus> אקיצר לא בריא
<rotemx7> הכל מותקן חלק
<Interruptus> נניח יש לך שגיאה
<Interruptus> היא מופיעה בעברית
<rotemx7> לא
<Interruptus> מה הצרה
<rotemx7> הכל באנגלית
<rotemx7> הוספתי רק ליוט
<rotemx7> אני יכול רק להקליד בעברית
<Interruptus> נו מגניב
<Interruptus> אתה לא צריך יותר
<rotemx7> אני מעדיף תמערכת עצמה בעברית
<rotemx7> והקטע שהוא מראה לי שיש עברית מותקנת
<rotemx7> Interruptus - עדיין פה?
<matanya> rotemx7: עדיין צריך עזרה?
<rotemx7> עם העברית סיימתי נשאר לי רק לבטל את הדרייבר המובנה
<rotemx7> אתה מבין בזה?
<rotemx7> Nouveau
<matanya> rotemx7: לא ממש
<rotemx7> חח סיימתי עכשו להגדיר הכל
<rotemx7> מערכת והכל
<rotemx7> אבל אין לי גישה לתיקיית הבית
<rotemx7> שאני נכנס
<rotemx7> זה פשוט קורס
<rotemx7> יש למישהו רעיון?
<matanya> תבדוק את הerror log
<matanya> אגב, כשאני נכנס = ?
<rotemx7> איפה הוא אמור להיות
<rotemx7> ?
<matanya> /var/log/messages
<rotemx7> אוקיי אני אבדוק תודה רבה על העזרה
<matanya> או dmesg בשורת הפקודה
<rotemx7> סבבה
<rotemx7> התקנתי דרייבר של NVIDIA הכל טוב ויפה
<rotemx7> אבל עכשו כל פעם שאני מתקין משהו
<rotemx7> הוא מנסה לעשות איזה הגדרה כל פעם מחדש
<rotemx7> שאני מריץ apt-get install
<rotemx7> אפשרי לחסום את זה?
<rotemx7> חחחחחחח המערכת לא עובדת היא פשוט לא עולה בכלל
<matanya> מה יש בdmesg?
<rotemx7> חחח המערכת לא עולה בכלל
<matanya> אגב, למה ביטלת את הדרייבר?
<rotemx7> לא ביטלתי הכל עובד טוב
<rotemx7> עבד*
<matanya> אולי היא לא עולה במצב gui, שורת פקודה מן הסתם יש לך
<rotemx7> אני יודע
<matanya> תנסה alt F2
<rotemx7> אני נכנס אליו
<rotemx7> ריקובר מוד
<matanya> נו, אז יש הכל
<rotemx7> לא
<rotemx7> רק ריקוברי מוד
<matanya> אני לא מתכוון לשורת הפקודה של grub
<rotemx7> המערכת עצמה לא עולה
<matanya> אני מתכוון לכניסה למערכת במצב שורת פקודה, בלי מצב גרפי
<matanya> תלחץ alt f2
<matanya> מה קורה?
<rotemx7> שנייה
<rotemx7> אפילו ריקוברי מוד אין
<rotemx7> חחחח
<matanya> מצוין
<matanya> יש לך שורת פקודה?
<rotemx7> לא
<rotemx7> הוא נתקע
<rotemx7> ולא עולה
<matanya> מסך שחור?
<matanya> משהו?
<matanya> אני צריך לחלוב אותך :)
<rotemx7> כתוביות כאלו
<rotemx7> חחחחחחחח
<matanya> מה כתוב...
<rotemx7> שטויות
<rotemx7> עכשו אני מנסה להריץ תמערכת
<rotemx7> משהו עם VGA
<matanya> נו, יש לך בעיות בהגדרת הכרטיס הגרפי
<matanya> לא מפתיע
<rotemx7> חחח אבל הדרייבר עבד
<matanya> אתה יכול להגיד מה בדיוק השגיאה?
<rotemx7> הפעלתי קומפיז
<rotemx7> עבד כמו גדול
<matanya> קומפיז מופעל כברירת מחדל
<rotemx7> כן אבל האפקטים
<rotemx7> הם עובדים רק אם יש דרייבר
<matanya> בזבוז אנרגיה
<rotemx7> מה אני עכשו צריך לפרמט?
<matanya> וזה לא מדויק, אבל נניח לזה
<matanya> ממש לא
<rotemx7> אז?
<matanya> אם אתה נכנס במצב סינגל יוזר אתה נכנס לשורת פקודה מלאה ומתפקדת
<rotemx7> מה זה?
<matanya> הבעיה היחידה שלך היא בממשק הגרפי, וזה בדרך כלל בעיה קטנה
<rotemx7> אני יודע איך לתקן
<matanya> בלינוקס הממשק הגרפי הוא רק מכסה לשורת הפקודה, בהפשטה
<rotemx7> אבל אין לי איך
<rotemx7> להיכנס
<rotemx7> לטרמינל
<rotemx7> לשורת פקודה לעשות משהו
<matanya> למה אין? אתה לא יכול לרדת לסינגל יוזר מוד?
<rotemx7> איך אני מגיע לזה?
<matanya> אתה צריך לערוך את הrunlevels
<rotemx7> ב Grub
<rotemx7> שם ללחוץ C
<rotemx7> ?
<rotemx7> ולערוך שם
<matanya> לא
<matanya> אתה פשוט יכול להכנס לריקוברי מוד
<matanya> זה סינגל יוזר
<rotemx7> חח הוא לא עובד
<rotemx7> הוא נתקע על כתובית לא ממשיך
<matanya> תעשה ריבוט
<rotemx7> מנסה
<matanya> ותלחץ על שיפט תוך כדי הריבוט
<matanya> בלי זה זה לא יעבוד
<rotemx7> מה זאת אומרת מתיי ללחוץ שפיט?
<rotemx7> משאני בוחר להפעיל
<rotemx7> מGRUB MENU
<rotemx7> ?
<matanya> מתחילת הריבוט
<rotemx7> אוקי
<rotemx7> הופה
<rotemx7> יש מין תפריט כזה
<matanya> בדיוק
<rotemx7> לבחור ב ROOT
<rotemx7> ?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> אתה מסתדר מכאן? אני די חייב לזוז?
<rotemx7> אמרו לך פעם שאתה תותח
<matanya> *.
<rotemx7> תודה רבההההההה
<rotemx7> מת עליךךך
<rotemx7> איש יקררר
<matanya> בשמחה.
<matanya> אני משוכנע ששאר החבר'ה כאן יכולים לעזור לך אם תזדקק
<matanya> להתראות
<rotemx7> ביי
<rotemx7> ותודה
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-22
<rotemx7> מה נשמע מתן
<matanya> cxsr
<matanya> בסדר
<matanya> הסתדרת אתמול?
<rotemx7> כן
<rotemx7> בסוף התקנתי מחדש חחח
<rotemx7> אבל עכשו אני לא זוכר איך תיקנתי את העברית אני מחפש איזה מדריך
<rotemx7> matanya - יש סיכוי שנתקלת בבעיה כזו שהתקנת את העברית אבל היא לא הופיעה
<rotemx7> בתפריט ה Language Support
<matanya> לא, התקנתי בעברית מלכתחילה
<rotemx7> חח גם אני
<rotemx7> אבל הוא פשוט לא התקין אותה
<rotemx7> אני גם התקנתי BlackUbuntu
<rotemx7> ולא Ubuntu רגיל
<rotemx7> סידרתי!!!!!
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-23
<neta> היי
<Interruptus> אהוי
<neta> שלומות לך :)
<neta> התוכל לעזור לי בדבר מה?
<neta> או התוכלי, השם לא מרמז על מגדר :P
<matanya> Interruptus: הוא גבר
<neta> חחח, תודה :)
<neta> אני צריכה תוכנת תרגום
<neta> בווינדוס יש לי בבילון
<neta> התקנתי פה גם גולדןדיק וגם סטראדיק
<neta> ואני לא מצליחה להעלות אליהן מילונים
<neta> הורדתי מילוני בבילון, ניסיתי לפתוח אותם עם p7zip
<neta> אבל זה לא עובד, הוא לא מכיר בקיומן
<neta> שתי תוכנות המילונים
<neta> אם מישהו יוכל לעזור ולהגיד מה אולי עשיתי לא נכון אני כה אודה לו
<neta> כל פעם שניסיתי להעביר קובץ לתיקייה של המילונים זה לא נתן לי
<Interruptus> אהא
<Interruptus> אכן אני גבר
<neta> סבבי
<Interruptus> שניה אבדוק משהו
<Interruptus> הממ
<Interruptus> תחת 7זיפ
<Interruptus> בווינדוס זה נפתח
<Interruptus> מוזר מוזר
<neta> לא ניסיתי בווינדוס, שם יש לי בבילון ואין איתו בעיות
<neta> רק בלינוקס זה לא עובד לי
<Interruptus> הממ תחת לינוקס 7זיפ לא מכיר את זה משום מה
<neta> יש לך תוכנת תרגום?
<Interruptus> נופ
<neta> כי נראה שמתמשים אחרים איכשהו כן מצליחים
<Interruptus> אני רק מנסה לאקסטרקט את הקבצים
<Interruptus> עושה ניסוי
<neta> אוקי
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> משום מה
<Interruptus> צריך אקסטרקטור מיוחד לזה
<neta> איך אני מורידה אותו?
<Interruptus> http://fshare.in/4361
<Interruptus> זה עבור ווינדוז אני משער
<neta> וזה יעבוד לי על האובונטו?
<Interruptus> עם וויינ
<Interruptus> אולי
<neta> אה, אין לי ווינ..
<Interruptus> הממ מצד שני
<Interruptus> אולי יש אופציה שפויה יותר
<Interruptus> בלי אנפאקינג ושטויות
<Interruptus> להתקין וויינ, להתקין מעל בבילון
<Interruptus> ואז תחת הרשאת רוט
<neta> כן, בדיוק חשבתי שאם כבר אני מתקינה ווין, אז אפשר בבילון רגיל
<Interruptus> משהו כזה
<Interruptus> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Babylon/Babylon-Pro/Data/BGLs
<Interruptus> cp *bgl ~/.stardict
<Interruptus> ואז עם סטארדיקט אדיטור
<Interruptus> לעשות אימפורט
<Interruptus> ובילד
<Interruptus> ואז לרסטרט אותו
<neta> למה לא פשוט להשאר עם בבילון? אם כבר אני אתקין אותו על הלינוקס
<Interruptus> אגב הסטרדיקט אדיטור בא עם חבילה נפרדת לדעתי
<Interruptus> הממ אני שם וויין רק אם כלו כל הקיצין
<Interruptus> ואני צריך לעשות משהו שממש אין לי ברירה
<neta> אף פעם לא היה לי ווין, אפשר לדעת למה?
<Interruptus> לא אוהב כלי אמולציה
<Interruptus> מעדיף ויאמוור שזה באמת הפרדה טוטאלית ולא נוגע לך במערכת ומזיז דברים
<neta> אוקיי, אז אני מורידה עכשיו
<neta> ועוד שאלה- האובונטו שלי הרבה פעמים לא מוכן להתחבר לרשתות וויפיי
<neta> גם כשאני שמה בו את הססמא הנכונה
<Interruptus> מחלה ידועה של נטוורק מנג'ר החדש
<neta> יש לך מושג אולי מה יכול לגרום לזה?
<neta> מה יכול לעזור?
<Interruptus> אני משתמש בדביאן שהחבילות שם קצת יותר ישנות
<Interruptus> ופחות מבוגגות
<neta> המ...
<neta> אבל זה אומר להרוג את האובונטו וכל שכבר התקנתי עליו, לא?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> קיצוני קצת
<neta> כן.. יש פתרון יותר עדין?
<Interruptus> לרדת גירסה בנטוורק מנג'ר
<neta> איך עושים את זה?
<neta> סורי עם השאלות בסיסיות, אני חדשה בעולם הלינוקס
<neta> S
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-25
<learn> יש כאן ציפורי לילה?
<learn> moshe742: לדוגמה
<asw3> ערפדים
<learn> היי
<learn> אני רוצה ללמוד על קימפולים וכל מני כאלה
<learn> מה דרך הטובה ביותר?
<asw3> לקרוא את הקובץ הוראות
<learn> לדוגמה יש לי נתב שלא תומך DD-wrt
<learn> ויש לי open source שלו
<learn> ואני רוצה לקמפל אותו
<learn> איך?
<learn> asw3: תודה על ההיענות
<asw3> יש הוראות בתוך הקובץ
<asw3> בדרך כלל יש הערות איך לקמפל את הקובץ
<learn> ואני חייב linux בשביל לעבוד עם זה?
<asw3> אני לא יודע איזה סוג של קבצים אתה מנסה לקמפל
<asw3> אבל גם בוינדוס אפשר עם
<asw3> cygwin
<asw3> אם אני זוכר נכון
<learn> מדובר בקבצים של pen source
<learn> יש קבצי Core של DD-wrt
<learn> אליהם אני רוצה לקמפל דרייברים
<learn> ולבסוף ליצור קובץ Bin
<learn> לצריבה על נתב
<asw3> לקמפל זה דבר אחד
<asw3> וליצור גירסא תואמת לנתב שלא תומך
<asw3> זה דבר אחרי לגמרי
<asw3> אחר
<learn> אז איך עושים את הדבר הזה?
<asw3> למה שלא תקנה נתב שתומך?
<learn> יש כבר
<asw3> אם כל כך חשוב לך הקושחא..
<learn> אני פשוט רוצה לשם הלימוד
<learn> וההתמקצעות
<learn> ו
<learn> ההרגשה שאתה גרמת לזה
<asw3> תצטרך לבנות את המודל מחדש
<asw3> זה כבר מצריך לדעת תכנות
<asw3> לא סתם הכרה של המערכת
<learn> תכנות של איזו שפה?
<learn> C?
<asw3> תבדוק באיזה שפה dd-wrt
<asw3> בנוי
<learn> אוקיי
<learn> ד"א יש לך הפצה מומלצת ללימוד לינוקס על כל בוריה?
<asw3> כל הפצה שתבנה מ-0 היא טובה
<asw3> arch,debian
<asw3> אני זז לאכול
<learn> מה הכוונה לבנות מ 0
<asw3> שזה מגיע לך בלי כלום
<asw3> הכל צריך להתקין בעצמך
<asw3> לדוגמא אובונטו זה סוג של וינדוס בוא נגיד
<asw3> הכל בא מוכן
<learn> הבנתי אותך
<learn> מי יותק מומלצת בין Arch או Debian?
<asw3> מה שתבחר
<learn> אוקי
<learn> תגיד, המדריך הזה יכול לעזור לי?
<learn> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Development
<learn> טוב אני חושב שאלך לישון
<learn> תודה לך כל מקרה
<guest-34929> האתר של אובונטו מת
<guest-34929> סליחה הוא חזר לעבוד
<mikel> הי
<neta> שלום
<trew100> ucrfv
<trew100> זאת אומרת וברכה
<neta> חחחח
<neta> יש לי כמה שאלות
<trew100> 1/
<trew100> 1.
<neta> הכי חשובה- יש לי בעיה עם האינטרנט, כשאני בבית אני מצליחה להתחבר ללא בעיה, אבל ברשתות אחרות (נגיד הבית של ההורים או האוניברסיטה) אני לא מצליחה להתחבר- אני רואה את הרשת, מקלידה את הססמא, אבל זה לא מתחבר
<trew100> אני די משתמש קצה א לא אוכל לעזור לך בזה
<trew100> רק לשם ההתעניינות איזה שולחן עבודה?
<neta> שולחן עבודה?
<trew100> כן מה הממשק שאיתו אתה עובד?
<trew100> גנום? KDE? יוניטי?
<neta> אובונטו 12.04
<Interruptus> את*
<neta> אם התשובה היא משהו אחר אז אני לא ממש יודעת.. אני חדשה עם הלינוקס
<neta> עוד שאלה- יש מקבילה להפוך על הפוך בלינוקס
<Interruptus> סביר להניח יוניטי
<neta> שאני יכולה ללחוץ על כפתור והוא ישנה את השפה שבה כתבתי
<Interruptus> פעם היתה סוויטשר
<Interruptus> בתקופה עתיקה
<Interruptus> לא יודע מה היום
<neta> המ..
<neta> אוקיי
<neta> לא מוצאת
<neta> יש לי עוד בעיה כללית, די מטופשת
<neta> כשאני מורידה משהו מהאינטרנט, אני לא יודעת איך להתקין אותו אח"כ
<neta> רק מהאובונטו סנטר, שם זה מתקין לבד
<Interruptus> המ
<Interruptus> ככה זה עובד באובונטו
<Interruptus> מתקינים רק דרך מנהל החבילות
<Interruptus> ככה המערכת נשארת שלמה
<Interruptus> ולא נשברת
<Interruptus> בכ"מ הפורמט של חבילות התקנה יהיה *.deb
<neta> אה, אוקיי
<neta> חשבתי שזו רק אני נכה שלא יודעת להתקין מהאינטרנט :P
<neta> ועוד שאלה מטופשת- איך אני גורמת לתוכנות להופיע בסרגל מצד שמאל
<neta> להעלים אותן אני יודעת מצוין.. אבל לא להחזיר את מה שאני רוצה
<trew100> אוקי את עם יוניטי
<trew100> היות ולא ניסיתי אות המעולם אני לא יודע לעזור לך עם זה
<neta> אוקיי
<trew100> אבל מתוך ניחוש אני חושב שאת נכנסת לאיפה שכל התוכנות נמצאות
<neta> האמת שבחרתי באופן מאוד רנדומאלי..
<trew100> לחיצה ימנית עם העכבר על האייקון
<trew100> והצג בפאנל
<neta> את זה ניסיתי..
<trew100> אה אממ גרירה לפאנל?
<neta> השתמשתי היום הרבה בטרמינל, ובהתחלה זה הציג לי אותו על הסרגל
<neta> ועכשיו הוא נעלם משם
<trew100> גרירה מרשימת התוכנות אל הפאנל עובדת?
<neta> לחצן ימני לא עושה כלום כלום
<neta> וגם גרירה
<trew100> אממ חבל
<trew100> יש עוד שולחנות עבודה בלינוקס
<trew100> תראי למה את מתחברת יותר
<trew100> יש לך מחשב חזק?
<neta> יש לי מחשב סבבה, כן
<neta> או, איך מחליפים שולחנות עבודה?
<trew100> אם כך לכי לנסות את KDE
<trew100> ואז כשאת עושה לוגין יהיה לך אפשרות לבחור לאיזה את רוצה להיכנס
<trew100> תוכלי להתרשם מהשולחן עבודה ביוטיוב
<neta> והקבצים והכל יעברו ביניהם?
<trew100> לצורך הדגמה http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=KDE+4.9
<trew100> הם משתמשים באותם קבצים
<trew100> מה שמשתנה זה רק הממשק הגרפי
<neta> אוקיי
<neta> זה עלול להאט?
<trew100> אממ יש דיעות לכאן ולכאן
<trew100> אני מרגיש איתו סבבה
<trew100> במיוחד שיש לי דרייברים של נבידיה ואז כל האפקטים רצים מעולה
<neta> אני לא בטוחה מה אמרת עכשיו :P
<trew100> לא משנה
<trew100> בגדול יכול להיות שכן
<trew100> למרות שסקירות ברחבי הנט הראו שזה לא כך
<trew100> אני מדבר על שולחן עבודה עם אפקטים
<trew100> אם את זה לא הבנת אני יקשר ליוטיוב
<neta> אני לא צריכה משהו מצ'וכלל מדי
<neta> לא בטוחה איזה אפקטים יכולים להיות בשולחן עבודה
<neta> מהסרטון ששלחת זה נראה סבבה
<neta> איך אני מורידה?
<trew100> מנהל החבילות ומתקינה את החבילה KDE דסקטופ
<trew100> עד כמה שאני יודע כך היא קרויה באובונטו
<neta> לא מוצאת אותה.. יש כל מיני דברים קרובים שחשודים בלהיות רלוונטיים
<neta> KDE System Settings
<neta> נראה לי זה יהיה טוב
<neta> :P
<trew100> זה רק פאנל השליטה של KDE
<trew100> שניה אני יחפש את השם שלה אצלי
<trew100> neta: טוב אני חושב שזה זה
<trew100> KDE Plasma Desktop
<neta> לא מוצאת את זה במרכז התוכנה של אובונטו
<trew100> מעניין
<trew100> Interruptus: זמין?
<trew100> Interruptus: איך משיגים את חבילת ה META של KDE באובונטו?
<neta> נראה לי שיש מישהו ביקום שלא רוצה שאני אשתמש בלינוקס.. אני מתחילה לאבד בו אמון
<trew100> :-)
<trew100> היות ואני אוהב KDE התקנתי מלכתחילה קובונטו
<trew100> כך שאין לי מושג מה קורה בשולחנות אחרים
<neta> הבעיה הכי גדולה שלי זה עם האינטרנט...
<neta> אם אני אפתור אותה יחזור לי האמון במין האנושי
<trew100> שמעתי כבר מישהו מתלונן על זה
<neta> שמעתי שזה קורה לא מעט
<trew100> שניה אני אולי אמצא את האשכול
<neta> תוכלי אולי להפנות אותי אליו?
<trew100> כן אבל זה לדעתי בעיה של יוניטי
<trew100> ולא של לינוקס
<trew100> לא שזה משנה לך הרבה  כרגע
<trew100> אבל שולחן עבודה אחר עם תוכנה אחרת של התקשרות יכולה לסייע אני מניח
<neta> אני מצאתי את תוכנת ההתקשרות של KDE
<neta> אני אנה להתקין אותה
<neta> Wicd Client KDE
<trew100> לא הייתי בונה על זה למען האמת
<trew100> לא
<neta> אה..
<trew100> זה הישן אני חושב
<trew100> נטוורק מנג'ר
<trew100> אחח האנגלית שלי בשמים :-)
<neta> :)
<neta> בשביל זה יש צ'אט בעברית
<neta> אני פה בשביל לנוח אחרי איזה שעתיים בזה האנגלי
<trew100> חח
<neta> לא אכפת לי אם זה ישן או לא, רק שאני אוכל להתחבר לאינטרנט...
<Interruptus> אני אישית בכלל לא מת על אובונטו
<trew100> ישן = לא מכיר אותו
<trew100> כן זכור לי כך
<Interruptus> בגלל שהם מכריחים אותי להשתמש בחבילות מגירסה מסוימת
<Interruptus> מה שאני לא אוהב
<Interruptus> מעדיף משהו יותר גמיש
<Interruptus> כלפי מטה וגם כלפי מעלה
<trew100> אין סיכוי שאתה מעביר אותה לארץ' או ג'נטו :-)
<Interruptus> בכ"מ מה שעושים
<Interruptus> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Interruptus> וזה כבר מתקין הכל
<neta> אם תסבירו לי איך עוברים אני מוכנה, לא היה לי מושג לפני שבחרתי
<Interruptus> אני עובד עם דביאן ואופןסוסה
<trew100> דיביאן ישןןןןןןןןןןןן
<neta> רק יהיה באסה אם זה אומר להרוג את כל מה שכבר התקנתי והכל
<Interruptus> דביאן וויזי
<trew100> Interruptus: כדי להשתמש בו עם KDE 4.9 אצטרך להיפטר קודם
<Interruptus> תקשיבי לי לא צריך להרוס קלום
<Interruptus> כ
<Interruptus> תריצי את הפקודה למעלה
<Interruptus> זה יקח מלא זמן להוריד דברים
<neta> זה לא מצליח, זה כותב:
<neta> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<neta> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Interruptus> אא
<Interruptus> sudo
<Interruptus> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<trew100> fi ,xdrh t, nbvk vjchku, euso
<trew100> חח
<trew100> תסגרי את מנהל החבילות שלך
<Interruptus> אני שוכח מסודו כי אני עובד על סו
<trew100> ואז תריצי את הפקודה
<Interruptus> גם חשוב
<Interruptus> כן
<trew100> Interruptus: su מזכיר לי את ימי מנדריבה העליזים
<Interruptus> תאמת למנדריבה יש אחלה פורק
<Interruptus> בשם רוזה
<Interruptus> ועוד פורק בשם מאגייה
<Interruptus> ורוזה פשוט אחלה של דבר
<Interruptus> מהירה מעניינת
<Interruptus> אחלה פאנל קונפיגורציה
<trew100> הייתי עובר אליו אם אני ידע שיש שם היציע מטורף של חבילות כמו באובונטו
<trew100> כן הוא תמיד היה המעולה שהלינוקס לדעתי
<Interruptus> דביאן יש 50K
<Interruptus> חבילות
<trew100> ישנות....
<Interruptus> וויזי
<Interruptus> לא סקוויז
<trew100> בא נשאל מה גרסת KDE אצלך?
<Interruptus> לא עובד עם קידיאי
<Interruptus> עובד בדביאן על גנום2
<trew100> אוקי אבל הוא מופיע במנהל חבילות
<Interruptus> ובאופנסוסה על XFCE
<trew100> הפזילה שלי היא לאופן סוזה את האמת
<Interruptus> תאמת קידיאי לא כזה מעניין אותי מאז שהתחילו הפלסמוידס
<neta> אני ממש לא מבינה בזה, תוכלו בזמן שזה מוריד לתת לי הסבר כללי על ההבדלים?
<trew100> גם לה יש פאנל מעולה לניהול
<trew100> מזכיר מאוד את של מנדריבה
<Interruptus> את קידיאי 3.5.10 ממש אהבתי
<Interruptus> היה שולחן העבודה הטוב בכל הזמנים
<trew100> אבל הוא נראה ישן ולא מתוח
<Interruptus> נו מסדרים אותו עם QT THEME
<trew100> neta: מאיפה להתחיל?
<neta> מההתחלה :P
<neta> או, סיים להתקין- במה לבחור
<Interruptus> סיים סיים?
<neta> kdm or lightdm
<Interruptus> למה זה ימבה חבילות
<trew100> KDM
<trew100> בלי להתבלבל
<Interruptus> תמשיכי עם לייטדימ
<Interruptus> יותר קליל
<Interruptus> נו
<neta> הו לא
<Interruptus> קדמ מעצבן ושמנמן
<neta> כבר בחרתי בקידיאמ
<trew100> אל תלכי עליו הוא עוד לא בשל לדעתי
<trew100> מעולה
<Interruptus> טוב נו
<neta> אופס..
<neta> תאשים את טרו
<Interruptus> בסדר
<Interruptus> הלאה
<Interruptus> מה הוא עוד שואל
<neta> בינתיים עוד כלום
<trew100> אוקי כנראה שזה הזמן ללוג האוט אם הוא סיים להתקין
<neta> מה זה כל הדברים שהם כמו אובונטו, רק עם אות נוספת בהתחלה- כמו קובונטו
<trew100> אובונטו הולכים עם שולחן עבודה שלהם בשם יוניטי
<Interruptus> כל מני שולחנות עבודה שונים
<trew100> אם את רוצה את אותה מערכת עם שולחן עבודה אחר אז האות הראשונה מתחלפת לפי שם השולחן עבודה
<trew100> כמו קובונטו או זובונטו
<neta> אוקיי
<trew100> יש גם לובונטו
<trew100> קובונטו =KDE
<neta> ומה ההבדל בין דביאן לאובונטואים למיניהם
<trew100> אובנטו מבוססת דיביאן
<Interruptus> דביאן זאת הסבתא הגדולה
<Interruptus> של כל האובונטואים
<Interruptus> ועוד מלא הפצות
<Interruptus> דביאן קיימת כבר 19-20 שנה
<trew100> רק שהם רצו לגרום למערכת להיות נגישה יותר לקהל הקצה אז הם עשו כל מיני החלטות שמעצבנות קצת את המשתמשים המתקדמים כנראה
<trew100> Interruptus: למה אתה לא אוהב את KDM?
<neta> אני יכולה להבין, דברים שאני מבינה בהם אני אוהבת שיש לי את היכולת לשלוט בהם...
<trew100> מה קורה כשאת לא מבינה בהם?
<Interruptus> הוא שמנמן
<Interruptus> ואני אוהב דברים שהם SLIM
<Interruptus> בלי יותר מדי שמונצ'עס
<neta> אז אני מעדיפה שמישהו שיבין יבחר לי את ההגדרות בעצמו
<trew100> אבל הוא חסר תכונות Interruptus
<trew100> אין למשל רשימת משתמשים במסך הכניסה
<trew100> וזה כולל גם את המשתמש שלך
<trew100> זה משהו שנכנס רק עכשיו בגרסה 0.4 והיא שוחררה לפני 4 ימים
<neta> האמת שתהיתי איך לבטל את רשימת המשתמשים, כי רק אני משתמשת במחשב שלי.. וגם תהיתי איך לבטל את הכנסת הססמא
<neta> שהמחשב כל הזמן מבקש
<neta> זה מציק לי
<trew100> שתי קחליקים בפאנל ההגדרות של KDE
<trew100> קליקים*
<neta> אוקיי, כשיהיה לי, כרגע זה עוד מתקין
<neta> לאט לאט מתקין, לה לה לה
<trew100> חח הוא מתקין את כל התלויות
<neta> כן.. מיליון דברים
<neta> זה מהפנט אותי
<neta> אני עדיין בוהה
<neta> הייתה חבילה שקוראים לה דולפין
<neta> ואחת שקוראים לה דרקון
<trew100> דולפין זה מנהל הקבצים שלך
<trew100> דרקון זה נגן ברירת המחדל של KDE
<neta> איזה כיף
<trew100> מהר מאוד תעברי לVLC או משהו אחר
<trew100> מכירה VLC נכון?
<neta> הגיוני
<neta> כן
<neta> פה התקנתי כבר
<trew100> בלינוקס הוא נראה טוב יותר מאשר בווינדוס
<neta> לוידעת, בשניהם הוא עובד לי סבבה
<neta> או, נראה לי שקרה פה הסכם שלום היסטורי
<neta> נראה לי שזה סיים
<Interruptus> ויאלסי אחלה בחלה
<Interruptus> אוהב אותו
<trew100> כן יש לו גם עורך וידאו
<Interruptus> דולפין וקרוזיידר הם אחלה
<trew100> מי זה קרוייזדר? Interruptus
<Interruptus> KRUSADER
<Interruptus> מנהל קבצים עם 2 פאנס
<trew100> בודק
<neta> מה אני עושה עכשיו כשזה סיים?
<trew100> את זה יש גם בדולפין אם אני מבין נכון
<trew100> neta: לוגהאוט
<neta> אוקיי, אז אני אעלם ואחזור
<neta> בתקווה
<trew100> ובוחרת את השולחן עבודה KDE או פלאזמה אין לי מושג איך הוא רשום אצלך
<neta> i'm back
<neta> but no heb..
<Interruptus> מה שאת צריכה לעשות
<trew100> יש לך למטה את המברג והפלייאר פטנט
<Interruptus> זה ללכת לטרייבאר
<Interruptus> ולהוסיף לייאוט אייקון
<neta> where is the trybar?
<neta> i went to language options
<neta> it looks like a good start
<trew100> חזר?
<Interruptus> לחיצה ימנית על איפה שהשעון
<trew100> חזר?
<trew100> או מועלה
<trew100> מעולה*
<Interruptus> ואז מאפיינים של זה
<trew100> Interruptus: אני מקשיב...
<Interruptus> באחד הטאבים יש שם סמלים
<Interruptus> תסמני סמל של מקלדת
<Interruptus> זה יוסיף אותו לטראיבאר
<Interruptus> תעשי אוקיי
<Interruptus> לחיצה ימנית עליו
<Interruptus> מאפיינים
<Interruptus> תוסיפי שפה
<Interruptus> תקבעי קיצור מקשים
<Interruptus> אוקיי וסלאמאט
<Interruptus> אני לא פונד של KDE
<Interruptus> אבל ככה זה הולך פחות או יותר
<neta> which clock?
<Interruptus> למטה צד ימין
<Interruptus> איפה שכל הסמלים החמודים
<Interruptus> או שמאל אם את בעברית
<trew100> neta: מסתדרת?
<Interruptus> נתתי הוראות נכונות TREW?
<neta> hm.. not really..
<trew100> לא ניסיתי אף פעם כמו שאמרת
<trew100> neta: תיכנסי לפאנל ההגדרות של KDE
<neta> ok
<trew100> זה עם המברג והפלאייר
<trew100> (חושב שיש לך אותו באייקון למטה)
<neta> i'm there
<neta> Language, numeric, and time settings for your particular region
<trew100> יפה
<trew100> ואז למטה יש לך שפת מערכת
<neta> one of the tubs is languages
<neta> not sure if it's for the system or the keyboard
<Interruptus> אאא זה השפה של המערכת לא לייאאוטס?
<trew100> לדעתי של המערכת
<trew100> יש לך במקום אחר כן עברית?
<Interruptus> אאאאא
<Interruptus> נו
<neta> the computer is in english
<trew100> לפני כן יש לך קישור לנט עכשיו?
<trew100> כי ברגע שתהי בפאנל ההגדרות באזור של השפה הוא ינסה להתקין אוטומטית את השפה
<trew100> בהנחה שמוגדר לו עברית אם לא אז את יכולה לבחור שם והוא יתקין
<trew100> אני מעלה תמונה  שתראי
<Interruptus> טוב
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/25/plasma-desktopvg2755.png
<Interruptus> ככה בקלי קלות
<Interruptus> alt+f2
<Interruptus> /usr/bin/kcmshell4 keyboard_layout
<Interruptus> אנטר
<Interruptus> במסך שם את מסמנת
<Interruptus> אנייבל קייבורד לייאאוטס
<Interruptus> שואו קאנטרי פלאג
<neta> i found it
<Interruptus> מסמנת ישראל
<Interruptus> מעבירה לצד השני עם חץ
<Interruptus> הולכת לסוויטשינג אופשן
<Interruptus> ובוחרת שם ALT+SHIFT
<Interruptus> זה
<Interruptus> ו
<Interruptus> עושה OK
<Interruptus> ויש לך למטה בשורת המצב סמל שמסמן את הלייאאוט שלך
<neta> ווהוו!!!
<neta> עבריתתתתת
<neta> שפת הקודששש
<Interruptus> עבד ההוראות השניות
<Interruptus> ?
<neta> ההוראות השניות עבדו
<neta> לא הראשונות שלך
<Interruptus> אא נו כן אני רגיל לגנום הישן
<Interruptus> עוד
<Interruptus> חושב במושגים של גנום
<neta> קורה במשפחות הכי טובות
<neta> :P
<Interruptus> טוב יש כל מני קונפיגורציות מראה וזה
<trew100> רוצה מערכת בעברית?
<Interruptus> בזה אני פחות מתמצא
<neta> לא, אני מעדיםה באנגלית
<trew100> מעולה אם כך
<neta> יאפ
<trew100> טוב מילה על KDE לפני שאת צוללת אליה
<trew100> מה שמיחד אותה זה שיש לך שליטה ממש גובה על השולחן עבודה
<trew100> את יכולה להגדיר שם המון דברים
<neta> נחמד
<trew100> וזה כולל איזה תוכנה תיפתח על איזה שולחן עבודה באיזה גודל ובאיזה מיקום במסך
<trew100> שולחן עבודה אני מתכוון לשולחן עבודה הוירטואלי שיש ל KDE
<neta> שולחן עבודה וירטואלי?
<trew100> כן יש לך ךמטה בפאנל 2 ריבועים כשאחד מהם מושחר יותר?
<neta> כן
<trew100> פתחי תוכנה
<neta> שני שולחנות עבודה
<trew100> כן
<trew100> כמובן את יכולה לשים שם עוד שולחנו תעבודה אבל זה הברירת מחדל
<neta> אוקיי, נראה לי ששניים זה סבבה לבינתיים
<trew100> יש לך נט?
<trew100> הוא מתחבר לך?
<neta> למה הכוונה?
<trew100> אה רק מחוץ לבית תוכלי לבדוק את זה
<trew100> סורי שכחתי חח
<neta> מנסתם יש לי אינטרנט, אני מתכתבת איתך :P
<trew100> זה ברור
<trew100> אבל למה עברת לבדוק את KDE?
<neta> אבל מחר אני אקפוץ לאוניברסיטה ונראה אם זה יעבוד שם
<trew100> בגלל שהיוניטי הוא לא מתחבר לך לכל רשת
<neta> כן, אני אבדוק אם זה יעזור
<trew100> משהו שתשימי לב אליו
<trew100> הייתי רוצה שכל מערכת תעבוד כך למען האמת
<trew100> אם תפתחי נט
<trew100> ועליו תפעילי משל סרטון בVLC
<trew100> גלילה על הדף של הנט תגלול כלפי מטה בלי להוריד פוקוס מהתוכנה שלמעלה
<trew100> משהו קטן אבל שימושי ממאוד מאוד
<neta> לא הבנתי עדיין מה זה נט
<trew100> אינטרנט
<neta> אה, עכשיו הבנתי למה התכוונת
<neta> חשבתי בהתחלה להפעיל ויאלסי באינטרנט :P
<neta> אבל אם מפעילים במקביל
<neta> נכון :)
<neta> סבבי
<neta> יש עוד טיפים נחמדים?
<trew100> את דפדפן הקבצים כבר הכרת?
<trew100> פאנל ההגדרות פתוח אצלך?
<neta> איך אני גוררת קבצים בין שולחנות העבודה
<trew100> או גוררת
<neta> לא מכירה את דפדפן הקבצים
<trew100> או שאת לוחצת על הסמל של התוכנה בלחון בצד
<neta> פתחתי את הפאנל
<trew100> ופתח לך תפריט
<neta> כן
<trew100> נפתח*
<trew100> שם את בוחרת את העבר לשולחן עבודה 1/2
<neta> אה, סבבה
<neta> דפדפן הקבצים זה הפייל מנג'ר
<neta> הדולפין
<trew100> כן
<trew100> F8 מציג לך קבצים מוסתרים
<trew100> F4 פותח טרמינל במיקום שאת נמצאת
<neta> או, יש מלא קבצים מוסתרים
<trew100> כן כל תוכנה שומרת את קבצי ההגדרות שלה בתיקיית הבית של המשתמש
<trew100> זה אומר שבמידה ותמחקי אותם אז התוכנה תחזור לערכי ברירת המחדל שלה
<trew100> שזו דרך מעולה לאפס תוכנות
<neta> איך אני פותחת את הטרמינל שלא דרך הדולפין?
<neta> או, נחמד
<trew100> בתפריט התוכנות כלים>> קונסול
<neta> לא מוצאת
<neta> למה הכוונה בתפריט התוכנות?
<neta> ל"התחל"
<trew100> כן
<neta> הנה הוא
<neta> יש קיצור מקשים?
<trew100> מה להפעיל אותו?
<neta> כן
<trew100> אפשר ליצור
<trew100> כעיקרון אם זאת פקודה בודדת אז אלט + F2 יעזור לך
<trew100> מצד שני אם תרשמי קונסול באלט+F2 הוא יעלה לך את הקונסול
<trew100> השורה האחרונה נכונה לכל תוכנה במערכת
<neta> אני יכולה להגיע אליו גם מהתפריט למטה
<trew100> כן לכל דבר יש אפשרות לעשות קיצור לפאנל
<trew100> או להפעלה מהירה בתפריט התחל
<neta> יאפ
<neta> מצאתי את איפה שיש את הרשימה של קיצורי הדרך שאפשר לעשות
<neta> אבל אני לא מוצאת איך לעשות קיצור לטרמיל עצמו, שאני לא אצטרך לכתוב את השם
<trew100> קיצורי מקשים כללים
<matanya> בני בליעל, העברתם אותה לKDE???
<matanya> neta: ברוכה הבאה
<neta> חחחחחח
<neta> שלום
<matanya> אני הטהרן האחרון כאן
<neta> את שולח לגולאגים אנשים שמטיפים לKDE?
<matanya> בדרך כלל
<matanya> לפעמים אני פשוט מוציא להורג בלי משפט
<matanya> פעם ראשונה בלינוקס?
<neta> כן, התקנתי לא ממזמן
<matanya> ואיך באיטליה?
<neta> חם פה
<neta> אבל מאוד יפה
<neta> עכשיו עוד ריק
<neta> אין אף אחד בעיר
<neta> השמועות אומרות שהילידים יחזרו בספטמבר
 * matanya שמח לראות שסוף סוף לא שואלים אותו "איך ידעת"?
<matanya> אז נטשת את יוניטי?
<neta> האמת שחשבתי על לשאול את זה, ואז החלטתי שבטח יש הסבר :P
<neta> כן, היו לי בעיות אינטרנט, אז אני אנסה עם KDE
<neta> אולי זה יעזור
<matanya> נו, מה ההסבר?
<neta> שזה כתוב לי בפרופיל :)
<matanya> פרופיל?
<matanya> אה, country
<neta> אם עושים לחיצה ימנית על השם שלי
<matanya> טוב, לא חשבתי על זה
<matanya> יפנ
<matanya> *ה
<neta> או, אם כך.. איך ידעת?
<matanya> לפי כתובת הip שלך
<neta> איפה ראית את כתובת האייפי שלי?
<neta> ואיך התחלת לחשב את הכתובת לפני שבדקת עם לחצן ימני פשוט??
<matanya> הקליינט שלי מציג יוזר עם הגלימה (cloack) שלו
<matanya> לא חישבת את הip
<matanya> אני מכיר את הטווחים בארץ, וזה לא אחד מהם
<matanya> אז הסתקרנתי
<neta> נחמד
<neta> אני הולכת להתחיל ללמוד פה בקרוב
<neta> מדעי המחשב
<neta> וכל המחשבים בחוות מחשבים הם עם לינוקס
<matanya> כמו שצריך
<neta> יאפ, אני מרוצה
<matanya> מה רע בארץ?
<neta> איטליה מגניבה
<neta> מבטע נחמד
<neta> יותר זול
<neta> פוס יש לי פה בת זוג
<neta> פלוס
<matanya> שותפה יעני?
<neta> לא לא
<neta> בת זוג
<neta> ושני חתולים
<neta> אפשר לשאול למה אתה כה מתנגד לדברים שהם לא אובונטו?
<asw3> <Interruptus> כלפי מטה וגם כלפי מעלה
<asw3> יש משהו שדומה לאובנטו
<asw3> אבל באמת לא מעצבן עם גירסא למעלה גירסא למטה?
<asw3> לפעמים שאני רוצה להתקין על האובנטו הזקן הזה
<asw3> אני חוטף עצבים
<asw3> זה לא קורה יותר מידי
<asw3> מכיוון שהכל כבר מותקן
<neta> טוף, לילה טוב חברים!
<neta> נתראה בשמחות
<neta> כשאר שמחות= הצ'אט של לינוקס
<neta> היו שלום ותודה על הדגים
<neta> כאשר דגים= עזרה
<mambo> hello,...i am using exchange, is there "exchange" in linux...? that work the same...?, sync with Phones Calender and more>
<matanya> it is called evolotion
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-26
<asw3> Interruptus, סתכל למעלה טיפה
<Interruptus> אהא כלפי מטה וכלפי מעלה
<Interruptus> זה
<asw3> סוזה למשל?
<Interruptus> אני אוהב את דביאן ואופןסוסה
<Interruptus> בגלל שהן כאלה גמישות
<Interruptus> מבחינת חבילות
<asw3> סוזה לא עושה טריקים כאלה?
<Interruptus> בסוזה אתה יכול לעשות נעילות לפי ורסיות
<Interruptus> נעילות לפי זמן
<Interruptus> נעילות לפי כל רול אחר
<Interruptus> יש שם הרבה משחק עם החבילות
<Interruptus> דביאן יש לה 50K חבילות אם לא יותר
<Interruptus> זה לא משהו שאפשר לזלזל בו
<asw3> אז אם אני זוכר נכון הסוזה טיפה קירטע לי על המחשב
<asw3> יכול להיות בגלל שזה kde?
<Interruptus> כן KDE כבד
<Interruptus> מאודמאוד
<Interruptus> פחות מקוואד עם 4 גיגה ראם אל תדבר איתו
<asw3> לול
<asw3> זה מחשב עם הרבה פחות
<asw3> יש להם הפצות עם גנום?
<Interruptus> יש עם KDE3.5.12
<Interruptus> הישן והטוב
<Interruptus> ויש עם גנום
<Interruptus> ויש עם LXDE
<Interruptus> ויש עם XFCE
<asw3> LXDE\XFCE לא ניסיתי מעולם
<Interruptus> אני עם הסוזה בXFCE
<Interruptus> שמע זה קליל
<Interruptus> אבל מרגיש נכה
<Interruptus> ולא מספיק קלין בהשוואה לגנום2
<Interruptus> או קידיאי3
<Interruptus> שהם ישנים נכון אבל שולחנות העבודה הכי טובים שהיו אי פעם
<asw3> מזה נכה מה חסר שם?
<Interruptus> מעוצב מאוד ברשלנות
<Interruptus> יש באג בשעון
<Interruptus> כשאתה זורק את המחשב להייברנייט
<Interruptus> ומחזיר אותו
<Interruptus> הוא נתקע על השעה שזרקת אותו להייברנייט
<Interruptus> יש כל מני אפליקציות שלפעמים נסגרות ככה סתם
<asw3> זה מכוער
<asw3> רק שלא יסגור את האיכס צט
<Interruptus> שמע זה קליל אבל
<Interruptus> ממש לא מורגש
<asw3> נראה לי שעדיף גנום 2 היפה והמוכר
<asw3> ביום שאתעצבן על האובנטו אני אחליף לסוזה
<asw3> אולי kernel panic יבוא קודם
<asw3> ואז סוזה
<asw3> בנתיים אפשר להגיד שאני לא צריך תוכנות חדשות
<Interruptus> אני תמיד הולך על הגירסה הכי פחות מבוגגת האחרונה
<asw3> ככה פחות באגים וכאלה?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> לא אוהב באגים
<Interruptus> זה עושה לי קילקול קיבה
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-23
<karim> היי
<karim> בנות??????????????????????
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-25
<alvarus> hello
<alvarus> somebody from beer sheva?
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-24
<dani> שלום
<Guest20570> שוב שלום. אני אשמח מאוד לקבל עזרה בעניין שקשור לפונטים
<noa> לילה טוב לכולם
<noa> מה זה כאן?
<noa> התקנתי אובונטו על המחשב הישן שלי ואני רוצה לקנות מחשב בשבילו, איזה מחשב מומלץ?
<noa> משהו לא יקר עד 1500 שקל מקסימום, מישהו יכול לעזור?
<noa> איזה מן צ'אט זה אם אף אחד לא עונה?
<noa> איזה מן חברה מפעילה צ'אט אבל לא דואגת שיענו בו, זה ליקוי גדול מאוד בהבנת שירות לקוחות בסיסי
<asw3> <noa> איזה מן חברה מפעילה צ'אט אבל לא דואגת שיענו בו, זה ליקוי גדול מאוד בהבנת שירות לקוחות בסיסי
<asw3> מצטער להגיד לך
<asw3> אבל IRC
<asw3> יכולים לענות לך גם אחרי כמה שעות
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-18
<Querol> hi
<Querol> someone here?
<guy11> ?
<guy11> היי
<Guest49127> hu
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-19
<locodir-user> שלום
<BigRoy> מה קורה
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-21
<sozy> hi
<sozy> 18 + סקייפ Anta_7abebe
#ubuntu-il 2015-08-23
<dgdfgdfg> hjg
#ubuntu-il 2016-08-25
<moshe_> יש פה מישהו?
<h264> moshe_: לפעמים
